# exhaust cutouts



## bigboy3599 (Mar 6, 2020)

can you put exhaust cutout on a 69 gto stock exhaust or will it just sound like a exhaust leak


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

It depends on how free flowing your exhaust is. I had to make a slip in diverter to make sure no exhaust went through the mufflers.


----------



## bigboy3599 (Mar 6, 2020)

thank you


----------

